# pre 1895 Gormully and Jefferies Rambler



## pnfkwfl (May 22, 2008)

I just got this in.  I was going to part it out but she is still nice so I thought I would put it up in here and see what interest there is.  Depending on what is offered will decide what I do with her.

The Wheel set is wood clinchers and the front wheel is done with the most graciel spokes I have ever seen.  They are tied together and soldered at the junctions.  *The Double butted spokes mic out at 1.6 mm on the butts and 1.2 mm on the main body of the spoke.  Anyone know where I can get these size spokes?*

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (May 22, 2008)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 29, 2008)

you know I always wanted a Rambler, I arranged a trade for one for my Uncle several years ago. I want to get a little bit later one though with all the fancy scroll work lugs. this same Uncle has several Gormully and Jeffreys Rambler cars.
Scott


----------



## pnfkwfl (May 29, 2008)

I put some tires on this one and took her for a spin.  NICE.  I find it amazing that this bicycle was made before the concept of adjustable handlebars was around and they still managed to get her under 20 pounds.  Not only that but she is equipped with the first clincher rims ever made.  They are wood and in perfect condition.  AWESOME simply AWESOME.  I have been riding her recently and with the exception of the handle bars think everything is splendid.  Take a closer look, while the lugs are not flamboyant they are in fact spectacular and very organic and flowing.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 26, 2014)

*the good old days on the cabe*

nice ol G&J


----------



## 1917 Indian (Aug 27, 2014)

*Your G&J*

Can you tell me if the bars are bent, and is there a head-badge? If there is I would like to make you an offer on it?


----------



## PhilipJ (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you still have your G&J? She's a great looking bike! I'd be interested in purchasing it if it's not been sold yet.


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 27, 2014)

*how much ?*

how much for the rambler ? have you decided on a price ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you guys realize this post is over four years old? I'm sure this is long gone. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dang! Its over *6* years old! Cool bike tho! I'm sure someone has it in their collection.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2014)

**

(chuckle)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 28, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> (chuckle)




you're just wrong for this!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a chainless Rambler for sale $1,650 plus ship


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 28, 2014)

*that ain,t right*

OK YOU GOT ME !!!!,still isn;t right, better luck with your serious items for sale hope they pay you with yen !


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 28, 2014)

*ah you see what I did there*

Mark what year is your fine specimen chainless Rambler? Looks like original paint?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah original paint from what I can tell. There is a very faint decal of some sort on the seat down tube. I'll post a pic. Not sure what year it is though.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark you're killin me!!!
it's just the wrong era! I have to have the one with the crazy lugs!

...and I don't even want to know what this is!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)

Something more like this your style?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 29, 2014)

more like this:


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 29, 2014)

*Getting warmer...*

Warmer...


markivpedalpusher said:


>


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I want that Victorola Mark! V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Aug 29, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> more like this:




Rococo Lugs.  I sold a shaft drive version of this frame a few years ago. Wish I hadn't.


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 29, 2014)

*now thats what i am looking for*

any interest in $1750 shipped ? cash in hand ?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 30, 2014)

Both of mine $1,750 shipped lower 48


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 31, 2014)

*Each or both?*

Please allow me to ask a clarifying question on the price of 1750. Each or both?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 31, 2014)

Ummm each, thanks


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------

